# Haunt Forum Newbie from Victoria



## Sista Witch (May 11, 2013)

Very New to this and looking forward to idea's of others that enjoy Halloween and Haunting as much as myself.

Victoria B.C. is where I am from and Halloween is my favorite time of year like yourselves.. but family and friends do not share the same goosebumps and excitement I get in just the planning.. so I came across this forum to listen to the experts - I do a Haunted Lab yearly and looking forward to new idea's and fresh perspectives to keep the Haunt fresh.

Cheers!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I have a really good time with it all. I hope you do too. Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Sista


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Sista! I also posted on your page...if you need any help or ideas just PM me..I am so glad you found us and that you are spreading the joy of Halloween in an otherwise..."less than Halloweenie environment"....I will help you all that I can as I know the other members will do as well.....WELCOME.....WELCOME.....WELCOME...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Lived there for 17 years on Galloway Rd in Collwood. Beautiful city.

P.S. Can you name the building in the background??


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. It would be great if all of our families were on board with Halloween. In the mean time, were here.

Wildcat, I thought the building behind you was your home. You mean it's not?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. It would be great if all of our families were on board with Halloween. In the mean time, were here.
> 
> Wildcat, I thought the building behind you was your home. You mean it's not?


It's my summer home. A little small for the whole year.


----------

